# How toxic is tea tree oil shampoo?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

*How toxic is tea tree oil shampoo?*

_I know NOT to use it on hedgies. But, is it toxic to them if they smell it? A couple people in my house use tea tree oil shampoo. I can't smell it unless I go into the bathroom right after someone uses it. Is the smell deadly? _

*Is the smell of paint toxic to hedgies?*

_Our whole house is going to be re-painted, so... :shock: _


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a good question. I use tea tree oil products on my face and hair and haven't noticed any sign that it might be toxic for my girls. They behave just fine when they're around me after my shower so I don't think the smell is toxic, but I'd like to hear what people has to say about it. 

About painting the house, we'll be painting our house soon too, and what I'm planning on doing is painting a room first and let the smell of fresh paint go away, then move them to this room and paint the other rooms. Since it's supposed to get warmer out soon I can just leave the windows open all day to ventilate the house so the smell won't be so overpowering.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I think the paint fumes just like you aren't supposed to inhale them for too long would REALLY bother a hedgie. Simply because they can't get away from it and their sense of smell is far far better than ours. I cannot say whether it would be fatal, but i know if you get too 'High' from smelling paint fumes you lose many brain cells and sensitivity. it could have an effect on the hedgie. I don't know what a remedy would be. As for the tea tree oil. I'm at a loss. As long as they aren't near the bathroom i'm sure it would be fine. A more experienced person will be along hopefully.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think its toxic if applied because its absorbed through the skin and causes problems within their body, if I remember right they usually end up going into Renal or Liver failure. I have used it on my hair and haven't noticed any signs it bothered them, then again I usually wear my hair wrapped up from cooking and cleaning so this might not help much. I always took it to be that it should not be put on them.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a friend that was applying tea tree oil to his hedgehog ears as they were dry,,,and within a few minutes a few of the hedgehogs were falling over, so he immediately washed them off and they were fine. He was lucky


----------



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> I had a friend that was applying tea tree oil to his hedgehog ears as they were dry,,,and within a few minutes a few of the hedgehogs were falling over, so he immediately washed them off and they were fine. He was lucky


Do you still breed hedgehogs?


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

Desperodo said:


> Heavenly Hedgehogs said:
> 
> 
> > I had a friend that was applying tea tree oil to his hedgehog ears as they were dry,,,and within a few minutes a few of the hedgehogs were falling over, so he immediately washed them off and they were fine. He was lucky
> ...


Yes. I still breed them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tea tree oil or shampoo is only toxic if applied to hedgie or ingested. If you've had it on your hands, wash well before handling hedgie and don't allow him to lick you. Same with hair. If you use it, don't let hedgie chew your hair. 

Connie, your friend was very lucky.


----------

